
Lockitron To Be Powered By Electric Imp - paulgerhardt
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/21/lockitron-wifi-electric-imp/
======
zaius
I love the idea of flashing the wifi details onto the device and skipping WPS.
Someone did a similar thing for a project at the launch festival hackathon a
couple weeks ago. Looks like the video is down, but the demo page is still up
with viewable source. No app to show it working though:
<http://theboxforgotten.com/bridge/>

A question re the imp - why would they decide to use an SD card format?

~~~
kfury
Hi, Electric Imp co-founder here. We made the card format first to facilitate
folks who wanted to make products that could optionally use an imp, as well as
those who wanted one permanently installed.

We're currently developing a solder-down module, but some vendors still find
the card more attractive because the slots are very easy to integrate on a
board.

~~~
zaius
Interesting. What happens when you plug a regular SD card into a imp slot? And
what happens when you plug an imp into a standard SD slot?

~~~
kfury
Nothing. The pins were allocated such that plugging an imp into an SD-card
slot won't hurt it or the device, and putting an SD card into an imp slot
won't hurt either the card or the device.

